# Westinghouse LCD HDTV



## dijackie (Sep 15, 2008)

My 36 inch Westinghouse LCD HDTV has a shaking picture when you first turn it on and no sound, then the picture goes blank and I have sound. Any ideas what may be wrong?


----------



## XerBom (Sep 15, 2008)

dijackie,

Apparently a lot of people have been having problem's with Westinghouse's LCD HDTVs. I myself am having an issue with my 32". Occasionally, when I turn the TV on the color is very granulated and I have to unplug the power cable from the back of the TV for a little while (sometimes up to 45 min). Then when I plug it back in and turn it on everything is good again.... for a little while.

I did a search online about a month ago to see if anyone was having the same problem. I didn't find any solution to my particular problem but a lot of people were having their own specific problems dealing with picture and sound (i.e, a blurry picture, distorted sound, a giant blob on the middle of the screen, etc.). For quite a few of these it seemed that the power cable unplug fix temporarily worked, but they eventually needed to send it in to get it ultimately fixed.

So, try unplugging the power cable from the back of your TV (not the power strip). Let it sit for a little while and plug it back in.

My problem still comes back randomly and I purchased Best Buy's 4-year extended warranty with my TV in 2006. I've just been lazy about calling them because I don't want to go without my TV for 2-3 months while they fix it. I hope I gave you at least a temporary fix. Good luck.

XB


----------

